# For single people: the positives of not being in a relationship



## starsonfire

Rather than wallowing in loneliness, let's try to think of the advantages of being alone.


-much more free time for yourself, hobbies, learning things and even work

-flirt with anyone you like online or in real life

-not having to change your habits because your significant other doesn't like it

-no silly arguments/drama

-not having to fit in with his/her friends

-no anxiety about being in a relationship and intimacy issues


If you can think of other things, post here.


----------



## MCHB

My opinion and what I want in life actually matters.


----------



## Lushiro

Yea, i enjoy being single. It's better this way, less bs. Those are all great positives.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pierceson07

Not expecting someone to be your soul mate ,where you put your hopes and dreams into that one person just to be crushed when they disappoint you.


----------



## Tu Cielo

*-much more free time for yourself, hobbies, learning things and even work*

I'd like the emphasize this. I spend pretty much all of my free time with my boyfriend. I love him to death, but damn is this relationship time consuming haha.

Also, people tend to gain more weight when they are in a relationship.

Another plus is, you don't have to worry about jealousy and basing your entire life around another person.


----------



## TheBlackPigeon

- Because the yellow chair in the living room is mine. That's mine, and from now on I call it.

- Because you can sit in front of the TV with a Tupperware bowl full of Froot Loops and Lucky Charms, watching My Little Pony cartoons without having to explain yourself because IT'S MY LIFE AND I DO WHAT I WANT!

- Because you can make Kool-Aid in the bath tub without fear of reprisal.


----------



## Chipwrecked

Superfood said:


> The bed is all mine. All mine! And the quilt is mine too.


*This!*

Also, no drama and a lot more time to do what you want to do.


----------



## sas111

Don't have to take off my t-shirt or coat for his pleasure (hate my body)

I would say more free time but I don't have a job, social life and no family who wants me around..I guess my 100% all day solitude is something to enjoy.

Don't have to compete, knowing I'll lose when it comes to him wanting other girls.

I can double my sex partners by next year if I wanted to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Not having to be social with her friends and family is #1 for me...it wouldn't be anything personal, it'd only be about how I feel about being me, when I'm around others.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There are many positive things about being single, such as owning yourself and all the decisions in your life. You can also choose how you want to express yourself and not have to tone down certain things to compromise in certain areas (this may also mean avoiding certain conversation for the sake of awkwardness and dissent).

Like everything in life, however, there is the opposite side to the coin. You get to grow old by yourself and experience everything by yourself. Depending on the person, you might look back and wish you weren't so stubborn and feel a pang of regret, or, maybe you won't and will not regret leading a strictly solitary lifestyle. For some people that's just the way it is though.


----------



## Valtron

No shaving. :b


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Is this suppose to make me feel better?


----------



## h00dz

Superfood said:


> Not falling into the toilet in the middle of the night because someone left the seat up again.


AHAHA, that tickled my funny bone.


----------



## enjo

No pressure.

No need to prove your worth and faithfulness.

No need to please anyone.

Be in my comfy clothes.

No one will give me rules.


----------



## Streiche

I know this is the positives only post, but I just can't think of anything. Sure there are a few minor advantages, but the disadvantages are so much more crushing and obvious.


----------

